# New Member - First smoker use



## T2timmy (Nov 10, 2018)

hello all.  New member here.  I used to have a Dyna-glow wood smoker and found that it was a full time job keeping the thing at temp.  Soo i just bought a Camp-chef Pro DLX24 PG pellet smoker.   I just cured it and am smoking a small pork loin now.  Im using Hickory pellets and am curious why the smoker is not “smoking” alot?   I have it on high smoke and the temp is at 225.  I kind of expected more smoke.  Is this normal.  
Thanks all!


----------



## kruizer (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes, it normal not to have a lot of smoke but you will find you food has plenty of smoke flavor. Not to worry.


----------



## T2timmy (Nov 10, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Yes, it normal not to have a lot of smoke but you will find you food has plenty of smoke flavor. Not to worry.


Great thanks!!  Can’t wait to try the meat. And smoke more in the future!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 10, 2018)

What kruizer said.  Welcome to the SMF btw.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 10, 2018)

Make sure to post pics when it's done.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the new smoker. Make sure you don't overcook that loin, they're really tasty when smoked correctly. 

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to the board! Yes, you want barely-visible blue smoke. Big billowing clouds of white smoke are a Bad Thing.

Any type of smoker requires a learning curve, so don't be discouraged.


----------



## T2timmy (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow man!  I am loving this pellet smoker already!!  Wayy easier then my last wood smoker!   I am able to watch the temps through my window and not freeze outside stoking a fire box.  I even had to do some work work and didnt need to worry about it.   The flavor of the meat is perfect.  Not like the camp fire taste of the old one.  Onto  smoking somw wings tomorrow!


----------



## jillgadget (Dec 8, 2018)

T2timmy said:


> Wow man!  I am loving this pellet smoker already!!  Wayy easier then my last wood smoker!   I am able to watch the temps through my window and not freeze outside stoking a fire box.  I even had to do some work work and didnt need to worry about it.   The flavor of the meat is perfect.  Not like the camp fire taste of the old one.  Onto  smoking somw wings tomorrow!



So glad you posted pics and had success,  looking at that same smoker grill


----------

